
Climate Change: The Facts – BBC Documentary with David Attenborough [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9WyLPgyuqo
======
baal80spam
[https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x762zkd](https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x762zkd)
\- mirror for those of us living in countries unworthy of watching this
documentary on youtube.

~~~
gigama
And for those not yet on the metric system, 1.5 degrees C = 2.7 degrees F

------
jwr
The climate crisis affects us all, on the entire planet, and yet we
artificially divide the world and allow people to watch the documentary only
if they are in a certain rather arbitrary "region".

That is ironic and sad on so many levels.

